# Bought used smoker. Should I clean it?



## torchrider (Mar 16, 2010)

Please see pics of my smoker below.. It is a used very heavy walled traditional pit with offset firebox. Should I clean it thoroughly before use or should I just leave it as is and start smokin?


----------



## ak1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Clean the cooking grates, leave the rest as is. If you're not to sure, give it one or two good burns before cooking anything.


----------



## hdsmoke (Mar 16, 2010)

If it were me, i would not only clean it...but i would hit it with a wire wheel too. I would probably start with a pressure washer good. Let it dry and then go over it with a wire wheel and try to get all the loose crap and rust off. Start fresh, and then season it good. Looks like it could use it on the outside too...then hit it with hi-temp paint (outside only). Sucker will look new.


----------



## bbqhead (Mar 16, 2010)

If you have access to a sandblaster, i'd do that . but if not maybe wire brush the loose stuff, but the cooking grates, yes I would clean them.


----------



## erain (Mar 16, 2010)

clean it up and season it as if it were new... a pressure washer and a wire brush will do the trick.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm with erain on this one. Clean it as much as you can, season it. Will be almost like a new smoker and you'll have the peace of mind knowing that you started off with a clean pit. 

Dave


----------



## torchrider (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks Guys. Cleanining it seems to be the concesnsus. 

Would you use any chemicals of any sort on the inside or outside (e.g. simple green) or stay away from them altogether? 

I have heard that you can clean the outside real good, build a fire and coat the outside in a cooking oil instead of painting. Has anyone else done this? Otherwise what should I do, just use a heat resistant paint?


----------



## placebo (Mar 16, 2010)

I wouldn't use chemicals, no need. The pressure washer and wire wheel or sandblaster is all you need.


----------



## bbqhead (Mar 16, 2010)

high temp spray paint the outside.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Nevermind my first post. I looked at those pics again.

Give it a good cleaning, then re season it with a few burns.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 16, 2010)

If you're going to hit the insides with a media blaster, find someone that can do bead blasting or soda blasting-with all that rust, sand blasting would be to aggressive.


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 16, 2010)

Were it mine, I'd take a wide putty knife and scrape off all the loose stuff.  Then, I'd power wash it and give it a good burn-in session--seasoning it like it was new.  

That looks like a beast!  How thick is it, 3/8"?


----------



## badfrog (Mar 16, 2010)

Im with BBQhead and dutch... I would sandblast it...it will do a better job than a wire wheel (and quicker). _Then_ season it up good


----------



## torchrider (Mar 16, 2010)

Its closer to a 1/2" than 3/8" and heavy as all get out. I should have it back home in a day or two. Having a base welded on. Then I will clean, paint and post photos. :-)


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 16, 2010)

Be careful messing with that.  Handling something that heavy makes your babies be born naked!


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 16, 2010)

Yea I would scrape all of that crud out of there and take a wire wheel to it or something to get all that stuff out and then season it and I bet it will look a lot better.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2010)

That's gonna be a great pit after you clean it up good !

Then get her all heated up & throw the meat to her.
Great food coming your way !

Don't forget the Qview.



Bearcarver


----------

